# About Mebeverine (Colopac,Duspamen,Colospa Retard)



## Thund (May 15, 2015)

Hey guys,

I have been taking Mebeverine (in my country it is called Colospa Retard but it goes with many other names) for my IBS, and I have been taking it for one month. It didnt helped me at all. Is that one of the drugs which I should drink a long time before it starts helping or what? I mainly have IBS-C, my symptoms are: abdominal pain, feeling bloated, and often sitting on toilet without success.

So, what are your experiences? What are the drugs which helped your IBS instead of these?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

My GP mentioned mebeverine but he didn't prescribe it. To be honest, I don't remember any success story with this drug.


----------



## Thund (May 15, 2015)

It is definitely not success story with me. Thx for reply


----------

